# Tito's 10th birthday is today



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tito!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Tito. What an awesome birthday!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Tito!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad you had another great day for your birthday.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Sounds as though he had a wonderful birthday. Wishing him a very happy day!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tito!!! Looks like you had an awesome 10th birthday!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Tito! Glad you celebrated in style!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tito!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a wonderful way for Tito to celebrate his 10th birthday! Happy Birthday!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks really happy! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tito!!!:grin2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a perfect Tito birthday day! Glad you had fun!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeahhhhhhh Happy Birfday Tito! Special dog!!


----------

